# What lift kit for a 08 GMC 1500??



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Now that the warranty is going to be up in about 1200 miles on my 08 gmc 1500 I am considering putting a lift kit on it. Well, I am past considering it, I just need to figure out what brand to put on and what height. 

My original thought was a skyjacker 3" kit. I was going to do this because I know of 2 skyjacker dealers right in my area, one of which I buy all my truck equipment, parts, and pushers from. And I wanted 3" because I thought with larger tires and rims, it would look pretty cool, but not over the top or just plain stupid. 

I then saw pictures of a 6" kit and I didn't think it looked to over the top, but I don't want to "completely" compromise the ride and handling I have now (but I know it won't be the same even with a 3"). 

But I don't want a driving spectacle and have to drive around and look like a jacka$$ in, so I think a 3" is the reasonable answer. 

So to my question, what is considered the "best" lift kit for these trucks, and why? I know that might be like a ford vs. chevy question, but I don't know how else to ask it. 

The only two I have looked at are SkyJacker and Rough Country. I have heard complaints about cheaper components in the Rough Country kit, and I have also heard there is a more involved installation process to the SkyJacker kit. Any thoughts on either of these kits or others on the market??

Also, how hard is the install on these kits? Does most of the front end need to come completely apart?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw Stacey David on Gearz TV put a 3" skyjacker lift kit on a gmc HD. He took out the whole front end and had to cut some of the factory brackets off too. If it was me, I wouldn't go over 3".


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

This thread didn't get much of a response, but anyways the truck is getting a 4" ready lift kit this week put on. I'm also putting on 20 inch wheel pro rims with the PVD ? coating I believe it is called so I can keep them on year round, and its getting 33" Nitto Trail Grapplers for rubber. I'll post pics when its done!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Should look good. You can't get a 35" tire on with a 4" lift?


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool. I would have went Cognito leveling kit or with their lift kt.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Cool I can't wait to see that truck!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I could have gone 35's, maybe.. But I love the look of the 33's on 20's better than any other combo I've seen. Not to much, not to little. 

I went with the Ready Lift system simply because I liked the way it worked the best. I reviewed all available systems (with nearby dealers) and it just made the most sense. How it worked, how it was designed, and how it installed. 

I'll be sure to post pictures, as long as all the parts come in on time it should be going in Thursday or Friday.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The 33's look ok on 20's. But since I have seen in person a set of 35's on a set of 20's, I really like the 35's better. I like to see more tire.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

mossman381;1010407 said:


> The 33's look ok on 20's. But since I have seen in person a set of 35's on a set of 20's, I really like the 35's better. I like to see more tire.


I'm opposite. I like the rims way more than tire. Esp because the truck will never see anything off road. If I was into the off road thing, that would be a whole different deal.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The 33's should look good.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Make sure you get the pics up ASAP when it's done, sounds like it will look damn sharp and I am anxious to see it!!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, looks like its going in monday due to scheduling, but the wheels and tires came in today! Here they are. 20" Wheel Pros dale jr series with the PVD coating or whatever its called so I can run them in winter. And the tires are 33" X 9" Nitto Trail grapplers.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Dale Jr Cannons. Very nice  Are those 305/55/20?

Sorry them are Jr's 708's


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the link to the thread with it all installed! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1018562#post1018562


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Is there offroading in mass?


----------

